# Band her mane or not



## JustLopeIt (Jul 31, 2011)

Banding always makes the horse look prettier and look like u put in a lot of effort to this show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what part of the country you live in, but it is very common in Texas to leave the mane natural as we have a lot of people that ride multiple disciplines. As long as the mane is neat, clean, and well groomed, it is not necessary to band. You may need to trim a little to even it out - just make sure it looks natural and not blunt cut (I use thinning shears). If you find that banding is more common than not in your area, you can keep that in mind for your next show.
Good luck and have fun !!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

All the QHs around here band the manes. I prefer the natural look, but it's whatever you like! I have Arabians, so no banding for me.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

If it was the shorter length, then I would say band, but since the mane is so long, I would leave it natural.


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

since its long and you dont want to cut it, i would leave it. if you want to band you could band it like this:








i have seen a video of a world western pleasure horse winning with its hair like this. most western pleasure horses have their hair and inch or two long and banded but the horses hair was long and it still won the world pleasure thing (cant remember exactly what its called lol) it made the horse stick out from the others too


----------



## Maggie May (Oct 15, 2010)

I really like HorseRider's idea i think I will do that for the show I have next weekend. I ended up banding my horse's mane and it looked really pretty. I tend to be a stickler for a natural mane but I decided to try banding her mane and really liked it. Because her mane was so long, it looked sort of natural too. We got second in equitation, and did pretty bad in pleasure but that was a training problem. We scratched our last class because we were like dieing in the heat.


----------

